# Riogordo Comares See? Do?



## donqzen (Jan 24, 2010)

Okay. I've been in Spain since Tues. night. First-time experience w/ _persistant_ jet lag; was never a problem b4,  but has been...can't sleep...but I'm assuming that I'll turn that corner soon. (It's always somethin', isn't it?) I did drive into Riogordo today but it was mid-PM, so everything was closed. Despite the drizzle, low clouds, I got some good photos. :clap2:me! Got gas, er, petrol - (again, yay, me!) which is tricky when you're talking w/ the (very helpful) gent whilst referring to the S. phrase bk in your hand, but, hey!!! Isn't that half the fun?? I feel very fortunate, in a way, that everybody's business is slow - - for rubes like me, everyone I encounter is a teacher, and it's so much easier to be the remedial kid in the class when the 'teacher' really doesn't have all that much going on!  I do love it when those you are negotiationg language with are laughing along as are you and having some fun w/ it, as has been the case pretty much since I've been here. Many have said, 'If you make an effort, local folks will treat you very well..' - - - I dunno...I think these folks would bend over backwards for you even if you made zero effort. Kinda like back home, that way... I like the B&B I'm staying at - here off MA-3107 between Riogordo & Comares...a little clsr to Comares - enough that I'll likely stay; Will strike out to a different destination each time, starting w/ those villages/towns/etc most close then increasing the range...so...Riogordo & Comares. What must I do and see - according to you - b4 I can say, 'okay...I've gotten the 'essence' of ea place...now I have to move on to the next' - ??? Got nothing? ...I'll be back asking y'all about the next 'baby step' I'll take after R. & Comares - so stay tuned..... THANX!


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry I don't know that area of Spain but glad to hear you're having a fantastic time.

I did a quick google search on the area and found several very informative websites illustrating local attractions etc (btw "Comares, Spain" was my search parameter) ;-))


----------



## donqzen (Jan 24, 2010)

*Thanks for the feedback*

Now, with 5 weeks in Spain under my belt and starting to suss out (as the Brits here would say) how the B.Airways strike is going to affect my trip home, I can declare this trip an unqualified success! Have been to Comares, Riogordo & Colmenar many times. Walked up to Comares which, surprisingly, many of the locals say surprises them - - I thought everybody did...turns out not many do actually do it. Have also been to Periana several times; likewise Los Romanes, Malaga, Cancelada, Antequera, Velez-Malaga, Caleta de Velez, and Rincon de la Victoria. (great day there even though my rental car was towed!). I'm visiting Torrox Pueblo this week.So I've gotten around


JazII said:


> Sorry I don't know that area of Spain but glad to hear you're having a fantastic time.
> 
> I did a quick google search on the area and found several very informative websites illustrating local attractions etc (btw "Comares, Spain" was my search parameter) ;-))


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Sounds like you're having a fantastic time, enjoy Torrox Pueblo ;-))


----------

